

7 reasons frameworks are the new programming languages - mattmurdog
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2903536/7-reasons-frameworks-are-the-new-programming-languages.html

======
coldtea
> _Today, the interesting action is in frameworks. When I sat down with other
> faculty members at Johns Hopkins University to plan out a new course,
> frameworks dominated the conversation. Is Angular better than Ember? Is
> Node.js all that?_

This tells more about the sad state of the modern university education that
about the IT field...

